# This is an ugly snapper



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Is this an ugly snapper or what :shock:









kp


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

What about this one... :shock:

How ugly can the snapper get!


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

You have spoilt in for me, I used to like snapper. I reckon Id be so frightened when confronted with that mug that I would cut the line!


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

That lower fish looks like its been on the grog most of its life with a honker like that !


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kiwipea said:


> Is this an ugly snapper or what


Yes.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

oh my god, Jimmy came back as a fish :shock:


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Damn their some ugly peizes there boys


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

Man thats crazy 
strange things live in the drink


----------



## Thomas (Aug 22, 2007)

Agree with radar. Also looks like some of the girls that hang aroung in the city at night.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone know why they get those bumps? I have heard they use the bumps to head butt the females stomachs to push the eggs out during spawning season. It could be rubbish but I got no other idea why they got them. ???????????????????


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Marty75

You should send that one into the NRL Footy Show as a look alike for Strelo (Peter Sterling)

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sure his mother thought he was beautiful
I think they use the knob to stir up the bottom looking for shellfish

Certainly not to attract partners


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Billybob should send the top one to Preston :lol:


----------



## CamoYak (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the names snapper have trough ages

Pinky
Snapper
Big Reds
Old Man Snapper


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Marty75 said:


> What about this one... :shock:
> 
> How ugly can the snapper get!


Yea Marty, it's a close call but i think you win the ugly prize.
(Oh heck I meant the snapper you showed wins ugly prize) :lol:

kp


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey kiwipea
You won't get them that ugly off Moon Island


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

tightlines said:


> Hey kiwipea
> You won't get them that ugly off Moon Island


Yea fair enough, tho in actual fact my biggest snapper from Moon island would be about the size of 
the lump on the head of these ugly snapper pics. :? 
There's allways next time the big one might hook up 

kp


----------



## lednerthurman (7 mo ago)

Hahah... You are right man...


----------

